# More updates and I changed my mind.



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My CT fry have developed their dorsal fins  Their is one guy who is HUGE. He could easily eat a brother or sister, but he keeps to himself.

Anyway the fry are three weeks old, their parents have been jarred next to each other for the past three weeks. This morning I saw the male made an excellent nest and the female was nice and fat. So I changed my mind instead of my Red HM and Red VT pair I'm gonna spawn them again  Since they seem ready I just floated them in the tub. Maybe they'll spawn soon


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck with them. Your fry sound like they are doing great!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Just released the pair, they checked each other out then the female went to hide and the male started a nest


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wow, their off and running. lol


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Mr. Vamp

I am intrigued by your posts always. Ive read your a young teenage! Yet, you seem to know so much about breeding and bettas. You also seem to have optimal room for breeding and storing jarred babys! If you dont mind, could like write a short bio about yourself? Like how you breed, how you got into it, how many times? where you give, keep, put your frye. Do you sell on aqua bid? Do your parents help ya? do you pay for this? i donno im just so jealous you had this opportunity as such a young kid. I wish i was 12 years younger and could get into such a great hobby and know so very much! I dont care if you make it public, but im sure others would be interested, but id love to know alot of these questions and more!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with AlexXx.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok here goes 

I was born in a log cabin 13 years ago LOL j/k j/k 

Ok so how I got into this hobby, when I was five I got a five gallon fish tank for christmas (thanks Santa XP ). My dad set it up and I bought a blue with red wash VT male. He lived for about a year and was always fun to watch. Fast forward a year I got another blue with red wash VT male, he lived for three years. Then when he died I never did get another fish. Then just a year ago I bought Namu, then Nalla, then Kalina, soon I had several jars and a female community. Some died from unknown diseases. Then I bought a book at PetCo on bettas (currently rigged with duct tape binding he he he) and made a promise to myself I would never EVER read the breeding section of the book.....well so much for that LOL. 

I had read everything else and flipped it open to the breeding section. Started reading it, wide eyes and all  . So I went and bought a two gallon spawning tank a small heater, plants and alll that. I also bought a few divider tanks. And spawned a red copper HM from PetCo and a red cambodian female. I inbred three times. Then I went through the dark age of no spawning (like the past few months). And thats how I ended up here


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL LOL LOL!! 

Sorry, that was just too funny.  (the log cabin part) 

I also promised my self I'd never breed. Hmmm....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Log cabin! lol!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*Pics!!!*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry the pic is small. I cant seem to get them to be bigger :/


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol! I have the opposite problem with mine.


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

hahah nice! 

What do you do with all your frye when they grow!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

AlexXx said:


> hahah nice!
> 
> What do you do with all your frye when they grow!


 I infected my friends with the betta bug so they go to them and I keep the rest.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

with your many spawns in the past, how have you been able to give away so many? for me, its hard enough to find people that will even accept a few. how many fish do you currently own?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

andakin said:


> with your many spawns in the past, how have you been able to give away so many? for me, its hard enough to find people that will even accept a few. how many fish do you currently own?


 I forgot to mention I've sent some to family. But my brother works at an aquarium and one of his friends is also a breeder and then he gives them to a few other of his friends.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Ok so 6 weeks, fry have developed a baby blue mettalic color. No pics :/ But they scared me half to death yesterday, I only saw the big one, today at feeding time they all come out... figures.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad your babies are doing well. We haven't heard from you in awhile!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Busy once again, I'm lucky enough to have Facebook on my phone, or I wouldn't be able to update that, maybe we should get a mobile app lol.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

wow sounds like alot of babies!

how many do u have now? fry? adults?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Unfortunately I only have 7, they're the biggest and strongest which makes me feel a little better.


----------

